# Kubota Front Loader Challenge



## Ed Christian (Jul 16, 2020)

Afternoon everyone,
I have a Kubota 3940 tractor with a L 3940 Front Loader.
I pulled a bonehead move today and didnt get the loader arms seated in the U holders. In an attempt to correct my screw up I had the bucket in a forward tilted position against the ground with added pressure on it. I was able to get the front loader attached, but not without a problem.
Now when I attempt to tilt the front loader rearward (up) from the neutral position it begins tilting forward (down) until I jam the controller over to the far right. I have looked at the controller and arms and nothing seems bent, but the challenge still exists.
Any suggestions.
Thanks in advance for any insights.
Cheers,
Ed


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

lever to the right is dump (down), and lever to the left is crowd (up), check your hoses are not crossed to give you the opposite reaction.


----------

